# cancellous allograft calcaneous fracture



## ercoder65 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a chart where the Ortho Surgeon performed an ORIF of a calcaneous fracture. He also performed a cancellous allograft of the bone where the fracture chip was removed. Can't come up with the CPT code for this. Or, is this bundled with the procedure (28415)? I looked at 28420, and while this included the bone graft, it was autogenous. Seems like this surgeon took synthetic material and placed it between the fracture site (no donor site on the patient). Any ideas?


TIA



Rich


----------

